# Surprise December foal is due!



## Lucylou38 (21 December 2017)

Hi Im just looking for a bit of advice if poss. I bought a lovely little cob mare in July and she had just had a foal taken away at 6 months. She was fat but just seemed out of shape. The seller assured me she wasnt in foal again .... 
anyway here we are in December and she has an enormous belly and some milk in her teats but only when you squeeze them. 
As I dont really know any due date, are there any signs to look out for? Ive got a camera in her stable and she has behaved in a strange way for the last 3 weeks but then nothing happens!!


----------



## Puzzled (21 December 2017)

I'd get the vet out to give you a better idea of when. I wouldn't want to risk her out in the day etc if she was due to foal and the weather changed. Hope all goes well..we had a December foal a few years back.


----------

